# Honda Rancher 350 help.



## Ggodinich (May 20, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a 2001 Honda Rancher 350 and have been having some troubles. About 3 weeks ago I replaced the carb on the bike and it fired right up. After a short time I realized that the throttle cable was frayed and needed to be replaced. I got the new one and shortly realized the choke cable was also sticking and needed to be replaced. The bike ran fine it just sputtered sometimes and also idled very high occasionally. One day while I was waiting for the choke cable to come in the mail I was letting the bike idle and then suddenly lost all power. i traced the problem to the rectifier and ordered a new one. I replaced the rectifier and the bike now had power. Today i was putting the new choke cable on and now the bike won't fire up. Its getting gas to the carb, the spark plug is firing, and the bike turns over fine. It just won't crank up! I have literally checked everything and have no ideas left. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone had any ideas on what my next step should be. Thanks!


----------



## TaylayA&M15' (Aug 2, 2014)

if it wont run on ether (starting Fluid) its definitely a electrical issue i would check the stator and cdi box. You may have a short somewhere, i have the same bike.


----------

